

One heck of a hack: Ocarina from an egg - sown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saV4cLSLCZc

======
scdlbx
He makes ocarinas from other edible things as well.

Carrot: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsboQ7cp7a4> Avocado:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtH9P-rtCPM> Apple:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e37opEulwk>

------
stevejohnson
One "egg" of a hack, you mean.

